# New Zealand passes Vaping Legislation



## Hooked (8/8/20)

https://www.beehive.govt.nz/release/vaping-legislation-passes
5 August 2020

"Landmark legislation passed today puts New Zealand on track to saving thousands of lives and having a smokefree generation sooner rather than later, Associate Health Minister, Jenny Salesa says.

“The Bill strikes a balance between helping smokers quit by offering regulated vaping as an alternative, while discouraging children and young people from taking it up.

“... [The Bill] ensures vaping products are still available to smokers who want to quit by switching to a less harmful alternative but also ensures they cannot be sold or marketed to children.

“The Bill also recognises that many smokers need support and advice to successfully move to less harmful alternatives so the Bill allows for the provision of information and advice for those wishing to switch from smoking to vaping,” Jenny Salesa said.

‘We know vaping is not without risks but it is 95 per cent less harmful than cigarette smoking. Smoking is the leading cause of preventable death and disease in this country and contributes to the death of an average 5000 New Zealanders every year.”

The Bill is the most significant change to the Smoke-free Environments Act in 30 years. lt limits generic retailers such as dairies, service stations and supermarkets to selling only tobacco, mint and menthol flavoured vaping products, but specialist vape retailers will be able to sell any flavours from their shops and websites."

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 13


----------



## DavyH (8/8/20)

Common sense legislation. Who woulda thunk it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## fbb1964 (9/8/20)

Great news for the kiwis. We're very happy for them. Common sense proper handling and win win for both govt and vapers. Just like in the UK

Meanwhile back in Australia this is the sad state of affairs... So Dlamini Zuma did have competition it's just not located in SA. Needless to say this has put a new spin on things and always suspected. Buried in a blog Dec 2019 only being circulated on social media now. 

https://www.legalisevaping.com.au/blog/advocacy-body-slamsgovt

Reactions: Like 2


----------

